# Australian Outback Ammo



## Chad (Dec 23, 2013)

One of the importers sent me some the Australian Outback Ammo to shoot. Shot a few groups along with some Hornady.
100m, five shot groups, Hornady 168AMAX and 178BTHP with the Australian Outback Ammo 168SMK on the right.







Bad group:





Good:





meh....I've been trying that damn robotic looking rest on an off for a few weeks and I'm not as consistant as I'd like. I think that is the reason for the difference in the two sets of targets.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Dec 23, 2013)

I've used some of ADI muntions stuff before, I found it really consistent.

Robotic looking rest problems aside those are still some sweet groups.


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2013)

Very nice.

What's the rifle?


----------



## Chad (Dec 23, 2013)

pardus said:


> Very nice.
> 
> What's the rifle?


GAP .308


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2013)

Chad said:


> GAP .308



Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Johnboy (Jun 12, 2016)

I watched Guns and Gear on the Outdoor channel, do an unscientific test on this ammunition. They placed an amount in a cooler filled with dry ice and grouped from a bolt gun. Additionally, left another quantity on the hood of the team's vehicle in 100+oF South Carolina sun, then fed the same rifle. The size of the groupings where negligable. Pretty impressive! Although only time will tell. Currently, we field both Hornady TAP 168 gr. and Super Performance ( supplies of TAP were delayed ).
If the 7.62 was to be carried in a Police cruiser trunk the Austrailian Outback might be a good contender.
Respectfully
j


----------

